# Infiltrator septic systems



## Vermaraj

What do you guys think of infiltrator type septic systems?

We are starting a new project. In order to get the building permits we were required to use a double row infiltrator setup. I went to there website to check it out and it seems pretty slick. 

At the same time, the conditions of the permit basically eliminate any benefit from this system. We have to bed it in stone, cover with stone and use a membrane before backfilling. With all that they have derated the system to the capacity of a regular 4" leeching pipe. Not sure why. We have great percs and no wetlands but I have no interest in fighting our glorious building department. 

Just wondering what you guys think of this system? Anything special to look out for when they are installing it?


----------



## jmic

Verm,

I use them occasionally , they have there place. I'd rather use concrete galley's.

When using the infiltrator's I always pay the extra money and use the heavy duty ones. Also always try to backfill the system and do final grading with an excavator from the side, staying off of them with a machine.


----------



## Alan Mesmer

As said they do have their places. Their claim to fame is that they have more capacity than the same size gravel and pipe systems. I think that they say 50% more capacity than gravel and 4" pipe. For me the big benefit is not having to use gravel. I have done quite a few comparisons and a good bit of labor is saved. In my case I can just use an excavator and not an excavator/skidsteer combo. I am told that many areas have given a credit for infiltrator use vs standard conventional systems. In other words you many only need 600' of infiltrator laterals vs 900' of a conventional system. Unfortunately my area is not one of them.
As you also have said many health depts. do not recognize the credit for this type of system and as such the benefit is greatly reduced. 
As far as the system goes, it goes together very easily and is lightweight. It comes neatly stacked and can be configured to different needs very easily. I personally like to use it when it is a viable option.

Alan


----------



## mmexcavation

*Infiltrator*

Here in Asheville NC we get a 25% reduction over conventional. I love them, 36" bucket and a laser, you can drop one in one day and have it inspected and backfilled the next. Backfill by hand on both sides to above the vents this will keep you from crushing them during backfill. Splash plates are a good idea if not required anyway. 600-700 feet where is that guy from? Must have bad soil. Here less than 200 is generally always the norm.


----------



## PipeNinja

We install infiltrator leach systems all the time. I think they work great. Even in raised bed systems they work good. Much better than stone and pipe or other forms of leach systems. We have a sick video on our website that I edited myself of us installing an infiltrator system. Check it out! It's like an ode to excavating... beautiful. :thumbsup: --> Rochester Excavating <-- Let me know if you like the video!


----------



## Upchuck

PipeNinja said:


> We install infiltrator leach systems all the time. I think they work great. Even in raised bed systems they work good. Much better than stone and pipe or other forms of leach systems. We have a sick video on our website that I edited myself of us installing an infiltrator system. Check it out! It's like an ode to excavating... beautiful. :thumbsup: --> Rochester Excavating <-- Let me know if you like the video!


Nice videos on your website. Are you able to backfill infiltrators with loam/ subsoil? In Mass. we have to remove loam/subsoil in between infiltrators & 5' around the whole system & replace everything with screened title 5 sand.


----------



## PipeNinja

*infiltrator*

Thanks! I appreciate that. No we can just backfill with the topsoil as long as its decent. I honestly think they would work better with sand but we figure that if the perc test passes then the soil is good for leaching. Plus everything is done per the engineer's plans and they normally don't call for sand. NY is weird though....


----------



## cleveman

I've had two of them installed and they work well.

I haven't studied them extensively, but I think a bit of knowledge can go a long way.

One guy mentioned not operating a machine over the top of them... Of course not.

I had a guy who wanted to bury them fairly deep and I think if you read up on them, they recommend that they be just inches below the surface. The point is to have the effluent perc down into the soil and up in the air as well.

I don't know why you would want to bed them in gravel if the soil works.

We used to use perforated pipe in pea gravel before this and I gather that the slits in the pipe would get scummy and stop flowing.

You can't complain about the way they stack for transport.

I'm thinking the last one I had done was about 100' of 2' wide? Is that possible? For a small home that would be 200 square feet of perc?


----------



## PipeNinja

Yeah Cleveman, the tops are only supposed to be around 6 inches below grade. We usually use arc-18 pipe. Sometimes we have used this in drainage scenarios instead of installing a french drain(When it was not possible to bring stone into where the drain was to be installed). Brilliant pipe IMO, just pricey.




:thumbup:Rochester Excavating:thumbup:


----------



## MikeyJP1980

We use them when we work in tight areas. I haven’t had one problem with the systems we have installed. We can use 246' versus 330’ conventional for a three bedroom in decent soils.


----------



## hustler7

Pretty interesting to read all of the different opinions on installation of this product from different parts of the country. Some are WAY different than how we treat them. Let's hear some more.


----------

